# ask probably offline stuff



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

because @gopherinferno told me to make this thread


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Bamse eller Kalle Anka?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

PM me for my address if you guys want to show me gratitude for making this happen with grandiose gifts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Age, height, and weight pls?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Telliblah said:


> Bamse eller Kalle Anka?


Fan vad svårt. Bamse har högre mysfaktor, men Kalle Anka... är ju Kalle Anka. Jag väljer att vara patriotisk. Bamse!



Kevin001 said:


> Age, height, and weight pls?


34/1.68m/~50 kg


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

probably offline said:


> Fan vad svårt. Bamse har högre mysfaktor, men Kalle Anka... är ju Kalle Anka. Jag väljer att vara patriotisk. Bamse!


Ja det är fan något speciellt med Bamse.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^

hadja hadja hadja


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

When are you offline? 

What are your opinions about free-market economy? 

What would you prefer? An ******* who makes you laugh or a sensitive guy who's boring.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> When are you offline?
> 
> What are your opinions about free-market economy?
> 
> What would you prefer? An ******* who makes you laugh or a sensitive guy who's boring.


I believe that everything on the market should be free, because my wallet is suffering. Yes.

An ******* who makes me laugh.

edit:

I'm always offline(I have stand-ins)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm assuming there might be several marriage proposals...it's a guess.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Did you ever get the crack on your laptop fixed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I believe that everything on the market should be free, because my wallet is suffering. Yes.
> 
> An ******* who makes me laugh.
> 
> ...


Do you resemble the person in your avatar or give off the same aura/demeanor?

edit: hur känns det att vara svensk med social fobi? med tanke på hur awkward svenskar är


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

book, or kindle?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

probably offline said:


> 34/1.68m/~50 kg


Wow, you look no older than 24 and your height/weight is sick. Pure perfection :nw.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

nubly said:


> Did you ever get the crack on your laptop fixed?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No:< I have to buy a new one.



versikk said:


> Do you resemble the person in your avatar or give off the same aura/demeanor?
> 
> edit: hur känns det att vara svensk med social fobi? med tanke på hur awkward svenskar är


We have the same haircut.

Det märks nog inte lika tydligt, eftersom kontrasten inte blir lika stor mellan mig och en genomsnittssvensk:3



Surly Wurly said:


> book, or kindle?


Book.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

How do you come across so cool and collected? Is it a Swedish thing?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

What got you interested in linguistics?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> How do you come across so cool and collected? Is it a Swedish thing?


I do? I would ask _you_ that question. You're always so eloquent :3



Wings of Amnesty said:


> What got you interested in linguistics?


I like words and stuff.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Et tu, probably offline?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

estse said:


> Et tu, probably offline?


sorry


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

how good are you at mandarin? say something to me in mandarin


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Have you ever been to northern England?
What's your opinion on Communism?
What's yur opinion on Capitalism?
What's your opinion on Feminism?
Are you Left handed or Right Handed?
Do you believe extraterrestrial life exsists in the universe?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What are you studying, and why?

Who in your family are you closest with, and how often do you spend time with them?

When was the last time you went on vacation, and where did you go?

Which do you prefer: a roller coaster, a ferris wheel, or 'anything that involves staying on the ground'?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

why do you distrust black people so much?


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

What should I do if I get spader from all the obviously slemmande internet people? :>


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

What is your dating life like? 

Also do you like me?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Do you get Season Affect Disorder in Sweden?

How many Saab's to you see on a given day?

Has anybody called you a 'square head' at any point?

What Norse god/goddess are you fond of?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

What is probably offline's personal philosophy on life?
How long have you been attracting animals wherever you go?
Have you ever gone to a discotheque or a rave?
What's your line of work?
Do you get grossed out by some parts of Swedish cuisine?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(sorry about my short answers. i'm sleepy)



bad baby said:


> how good are you at mandarin? say something to me in mandarin


你很漂亮

(not good, and I've forgotten a lot by now)



SD92 said:


> Have you ever been to northern England?
> What's your opinion on Communism?
> What's yur opinion on Capitalism?
> What's your opinion on Feminism?
> ...


Nope.

It's usually better in theory.

Donald Trump has nice hair.

I'm thankful for everything that feminists have accomplished throughout the years(and still are).

Right-handed.

Why not?



Just Lurking said:


> What are you studying, and why?
> 
> Who in your family are you closest with, and how often do you spend time with them?
> 
> ...


Linguistics(because I want to learn more about how languages work).

My mom. We hang out a lot :3

I went to Tenerife, I think. That was like... 6 years ago? Oh dear.

A ferris wheel :3



TheOLDPrince said:


> why do you distrust black people so much?














indiscipline said:


> What should I do if I get spader from all the obviously slemmande internet people? :>


<3 (jag längtar till lördag)



LichtLune said:


> What is your dating life like?
> 
> Also do you like me?


I'm in love with @indiscipline. I'm going to see him on saturday.

You seem like a nice fellow~



DarrellLicht said:


> Do you get Season Affect Disorder in Sweden?
> 
> How many Saab's to you see on a given day?
> 
> ...


It's probably more common here.

4 ¾

No :<

Can I pick Sleipner instead?



coeur_brise said:


> What is probably offline's personal philosophy on life?
> How long have you been attracting animals wherever you go?
> Have you ever gone to a discotheque or a rave?
> What's your line of work?
> Do you get grossed out by some parts of Swedish cuisine?


Always make sure to have candy.

My whole life? Yeah. I think so:3

Yup.

I'm a student(linguistics).

Yes


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

did you ever remove that body from the kitchen? is it still available for viewing?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

KyleInSTL said:


> I'm assuming there might be several marriage proposals...it's a guess.


 You stole that!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

are you fluent in the International Phonetic Alphabet?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If there's one place in Sweden that I must visit, which would it be and at which time of year?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

kesker said:


> did you ever remove that body from the kitchen? is it still available for viewing?


I turned him into a nice chair. It's available for sitting :>



gopherinferno said:


> are you fluent in the International Phonetic Alphabet?


No, but I haven't attempted to learn it by heart yet. I will!



AussiePea said:


> If there's one place in Sweden that I must visit, which would it be and at which time of year?


I love The High Coast. I've spent many summers there. You should go there :3


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well hello perfection. Consider it done.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

do you drink your tea with milk?

have you tried snus? would you recommend it?

do you play vidya?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

What is your view/opinion on trickle down economics?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

why do you hate me?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Kannst du Deutsch sprechen?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You stole that!


From where or who?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

SaladDays said:


> have you tried snus? would you recommend it?


LOL top notch


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you think James Carville is a handsome man?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

SaladDays said:


> do you drink your tea with milk?
> 
> have you tried snus? would you recommend it?
> 
> do you play vidya?


Usually not.

Yup. I would recommend it to anyone who wants to become severly addicted to nicotine.

I used to. A lot.



iCod said:


> What is your view/opinion on trickle down economics?














visualkeirockstar said:


> why do you hate me?


Why do you ask this in every ask-me-thread?



Orbiter said:


> Kannst du Deutsch sprechen?


Ein bisschen.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you think James Carville is a handsome man?


I think he looks like a grasshopper.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I think he looks like a grasshopper.


 That never occurred to me but now that you mentioned it....

:lol


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Ihr Luschen!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
how rude


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

probably offline said:


> 你很漂亮


没有啦~~~~~~！！


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

How do you maintain the young look? I'm not even trying to be friendly you legit look like you're in your early 20s (like 20-21 at most)


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

What is your favorite insect?
When is the last time you went sledding?
How big is your computer screen?
How many times do you typically sneeze when you get sneeze attacks?
French singers are the best singers, agree or disagree?
Which is better...Dr. Strangelove or Blazing Saddles?
If you break a fingernail do you tell people about it or do you keep it to yourself?
Do you own a pink hooded sweatshirt?
Do they sell Altoids in Sweden? If so, what flavor do you prefer?
What are you allergic to?
How often do you eat popcorn?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

bad baby said:


> 没有啦~~~~~~！！


Yes you are, you Asian flower.



SaladDays said:


> How do you maintain the young look? I'm not even trying to be friendly you legit look like you're in your early 20s (like 20-21 at most)


Nothing. I have more unhealthy habits than healthy ones. While I do look younger, I don't look _that_ young irl.



Evo1114 said:


> What is your favorite insect?
> When is the last time you went sledding?
> How big is your computer screen?
> How many times do you typically sneeze when you get sneeze attacks?
> ...


Praying Mantis.

I don't think I've done that since I was a kid.

It's a tiny (broken)laptop screen :<

Once.

I agree when it comes to French coldwave, postpunk and such. I'm not a fan of Serge Gainsbourg, for example.

... which is probably why I only like the instrumental version of Cannabis





Dr. Strangelove.

I don't take good care of my nails at all :lol (so no)

Nope. I own a pink sweatshirt, though.

Not that I know of :<

My body seems to be allergic to many things, but I don't know what they are.

When I'm pretending to be at the movies. That's cozy :3


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I agree when it comes to French coldwave, postpunk and such. I'm not a fan of Serge Gainsbourg, for example.


Fun fact: I was listening to Serge Gainsbourg at the time which gave me the inspiration for this all-important question. :bah

How about this chick?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

What's the best place to go to in sweden for vacationing?

How do you have access to so many awesome gifs?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Are you still secretly diggin' on me???


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What's your opinion on 1957? How many times did Rudolph Cry? Do you know the square root of an onion?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Yes you are, you Asian flower.


no YOU are, you swedish meatball

...oh wait, on the spectrum of epic swedish foods you might be closer to this:


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

fika?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Fun fact: I was listening to Serge Gainsbourg at the time which gave me the inspiration for this all-important question. :bah
> 
> How about this chick?


I don't like her voice :<



gunner21 said:


> What's the best place to go to in sweden for vacationing?
> 
> How do you have access to so many awesome gifs?


I'm gonna say The High Coast(again). I haven't explored much, though.

Google is your friend.



Daveyboy said:


> Are you still secretly diggin' on me???


Oh Davey, I don't think that's a good idea..



estse said:


> What's your opinion on 1957? How many times did Rudolph Cry? Do you know the square root of an onion?


Isn't that when The Beatles met or something? I don't care that much for the Beatles.

I've never seen that movie(?).

96 tears







bad baby said:


> no YOU are, you swedish meatball
> 
> ...oh wait, on the spectrum of epic swedish foods you might be closer to this:


You know me so well, bby gurl. I have chocolate-filled veins.



rdrr said:


> fika?


Bjuder du?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

probably offline said:


> You know me so well, bby gurl. I have chocolate-filled veins.







which do you prefer:

ikea or h&m?
ingrid or ingmar bergman?
smültronställe or gökotta?

is there such a thing as 'swedish humor' and what's it like?

recommend me a swedish author or two that you like who've been translated into english?

...also i'd like to get in on that fika that you and @rdrr are having :3


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Oh Davey, I don't think that's a good idea..


:lol

I will take that as a yes.....:blush


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Can you tell me what it's like in Sweden? I've set my mind that whenever I get the money to do so, I'm moving their ASAP. I've even began to learn the Swedish language....you could say I'm sort of obsessed with your country, lol.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

To add on to icod's question...what's the best way to move to Sweden? From canada.


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)

Do you like girls?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

bad baby said:


> which do you prefer:
> 
> ikea or h&m?
> ingrid or ingmar bergman?
> ...


H&M. Ikea is an evil labyrinth.

Ingmar(even though he was a douche).

Smultronställe! I love smultron so much. I want to dip my entire head in a bucket filled with smultron.

Hmm... I'd say there is, but it's hard to translate humor :<

Try Majgull Axelsson!

(we'll save a seat for you)



iCod said:


> Can you tell me what it's like in Sweden? I've set my mind that whenever I get the money to do so, I'm moving their ASAP. I've even began to learn the Swedish language....you could say I'm sort of obsessed with your country, lol.


Cold and progressive. I'm not sure what else to tell you, at the moment :>



gunner21 said:


> To add on to icod's question...what's the best way to move to Sweden? From canada.


To move? What do you mean?



helpthis said:


> Do you like girls?


Girls are fantastic.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Favorite Swedish food? Don't tell me it's Swedish meatballs.

What do you think of the US?

If you could live anywhere, where would it be?

Can I charge my phone in your apartment?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

McFly said:


> Favorite Swedish food? Don't tell me it's Swedish meatballs.
> 
> What do you think of the US?
> 
> ...


But my mom's meatballs are so ****ing good, though ;_; Eating them is a cosmic experience.

I don't believe that it actually exists. If Santa Claus was a country, he would be the US.

Here, but in another part of the city (and closer to @indiscipline)

Oh hell no(assuming that you're a stranger). I don't want to get robbed.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

would u mind if i said Swedish people are judgmental? lol....... i think that.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

@theotherone Nope. You can think whatever you want.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Someone else probably already asked but it's early and I'm still tired. Can't read a whole bunch of pages yet. So just ignore if you already answered, I guess?

Anyway. How did you learn to speak English so well? Do most people in Sweden know it or what?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

@WillYouStopDave Swedes are pretty good at English, on average.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i...i kind of like ikea ._.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
That's because Ingvar Kamprad is an evil mastermind who has ikeafied your brain.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

probably offline said:


> ^
> That's because Ingvar Kamprad is an evil mastermind who has ikeafied your brain.


yea that is true actually. the inside of my brain totally looks like this


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Why does my tummy keep rumbling?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

@Rixy It thinks that it's a washing machine and that your insides are dirty laundry(alt. it might want some belly rubs).

(why am I not studying uggugugugugug)


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Then why does no one want to give me tummy rubs?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Why does cuddling feel so good?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Rixy said:


> Then why does no one want to give me tummy rubs?


They do. They're just shy :>



gunner21 said:


> Why does cuddling feel so good?


Apes love grooming. Dem feel-good hormones, man. And when you love the ape you're cuddling with... **** really takes off.

But yeah, I'm currently suffering from cuddling withdrawal, because I've been cuddling non-stop for a week and now I can't do it anymore ;_;

... i'm also procrastinating


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you kiss any of your cats on the nose?


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

How do you feel about starting this AMA trend?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you kiss any of your cats on the nose?


Yes! (but I only have one cat)



SaladDays said:


> How do you feel about starting this AMA trend?


I didn't, though ö_ö


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Do you like Amelie?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

sorry to spam the goat angle but have you got some of this in your fridge


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

dune87 said:


> Do you like Amelie?


The movie? Yes! It's pretty charming.



Surly Wurly said:


> sorry to spam the goat angle but have you got some of this in your fridge


I don't, but I've made goat cheese back in good ol' days when I was surrounded by goats and stuff.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

Varför är du så in i si uasojf haoso jagskaåg


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

indiscipline said:


> Varför är du så in i si uasojf haoso jagskaåg


Därför att du är så fdsklfjkldsfjdsklfkldkf <33333


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

are you genuinely indifferent or do you shield vulnerability?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Why haven't you tried out modeling yet?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

livetolovetolive said:


> are you genuinely indifferent or do you shield vulnerability?


Do I come across as indifferent?



meepie said:


> Why haven't you tried out modeling yet?


I'm too short, too old and I've never been interested in that line of work :> (I've actually had a few modelling-related offers when I was younger)


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

probably offline said:


> Do I come across as indifferent?


*scrolls up to check gender of person who asked this question*

....

*snerk*


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

probably offline said:


> Do I come across as indifferent?


You seem like nothing would bother you. Does nothing bother you or are you really good at protecting yourself?

How does your SA work?

Personally everything bothers me if I let it. Even when I try to stop things from bothering me they still do.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Do you guys celebrate Halloween? If so, do you have any weird Halloween customs?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

livetolovetolive said:


> You seem like nothing would bother you. Does nothing bother you or are you really good at protecting yourself?
> 
> How does your SA work?
> 
> Personally everything bothers me if I let it. Even when I try to stop things from bothering me they still do.


Well... stuff bother me, too. Idk. I usually don't get particularly bothered by idiots online, and such.

I have a problem with avoidance and depression in combination with social anxiety. I'm working on that, atm(I'm studying/socializing in school/in a new relationship). It's very hard. I'm used to avoiding other humans as much as possible.



kesker said:


> Do you guys celebrate Halloween? If so, do you have any weird Halloween customs?


Yup! But... we didn't do that until the 90's(or something). We have another old tradition of carrying candles to graveyards on the same day. I like that way more. Halloween is pretty popular here but I rarely celebrate it.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

probably offline said:


> I'm working on that, atm(I'm studying/socializing in school/in a new relationship). It's very hard. I'm used to avoiding other humans as much as possible.


good for you!


----------

